# What suv does the best?



## blc1 (Sep 9, 2008)

I need to find a SUV to plow some smaller drives and also double as my estimate-mobile. I would like something that is 4 door. What vehicle performs the best? I have heard pros an cons of cherokees, blazers, wranglers, explorers, envoys and all of the alike. 

Let me know what you would go with.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

http://www.segvator.com/Joomla/images/stories/Segvator/SegPlow2008_2.mov


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

grandview;1324108 said:


> http://www.segvator.com/Joomla/images/stories/Segvator/SegPlow2008_2.mov


Oh no... another one of those "This is Fisher... No, this is Boss. Can I put Prowings on it? What are the best tires to plow on a Segway? Is there a V-blade available for those notorious windrows? How much ballast? Do I need an amber strobe? Can someone help me estimate WalMart with one of these?"


----------



## neplow (Oct 6, 2011)

we had a ford explorer that did well. Not sure if they have a frame on the new ones..


----------



## tjslider (Sep 16, 2010)

We're still using a '93 Explorer as a driveway rig. Last year it saw 4 lots also... 3 were very small, the 4th was just for assistance in a tight lot.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

blc1;1324105 said:


> I need to find a SUV to plow some smaller drives and also double as my estimate-mobile. I would like something that is 4 door. What vehicle performs the best? I have heard pros an cons of cherokees, blazers, wranglers, explorers, envoys and all of the alike.
> 
> Let me know what you would go with.


Never used a small truck exactly, but I did have a 97 Tahoe 2-door that was awesome to plow with. So much that when I separated into work & personal vehicles I bought a newer (05) Tahoe as the daily driver, estimate vehicle, and spare truck for plowing or towing mowers. What I like in MY situation is that the Fishers are interchangeable, so I have redundancy between trucks. One plow breaks beyond repair or just at the most inconvenient point of a storm, I have the other. I know that's not your goal, but it's a selling point for me. I have liked the strength of the half ton truck, even just for mostly driveways. I've done plenty of storms with 40 driveways & 3 small commercial lots with a Tahoe and done just fine.

Equipped the right way, it's said that Wranglers are beyond compare for size/maneuverability in tight places & the power you get with them. You'd get a heavier plow than you would on an Explorer or S-10 blazer, and you'd have a pretty tough truck besides. Again, no experience with these, but reading the reviews of members here... Jeeps are the major contenders in mid-size SUV's.


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

diesel jeep liberty


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

the best SUV is the one you dont put a plow on. When I started plowing, I had a 2003 Jeep Wrangler. It was all I had so I threw a plow on it. Bad idea. Smaller vehicles like that just do not have enough weight and the snow more or less pushed it around. Dont get me wrong, the Jeep had the durability and structural strength to hold up though. I really dont think other vehicles mentioned are a great option either, like Trailblazers or Explorers. Yes they have a full frame, but not designed for a plow. You'd be stuck getting one of the light duty homeowner model plows also, which is just asking for more trouble. I guess you could do with like a Chevy Colorado, I see a few guys around here plowing with them, but they always have really small plows and dont seem to do real well in even moderately deep snow. If I were you, I'd look into a a 1/2 ton, reg cab short box pickup with a front and rear plow. Throw a set of timbrens in the front, and you can carry a full weight plow. I'm not sure why you need an SUV for estimates, but you could always put a tonneau cover on the pickup to create storage space for yourself if need be.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I plowed with a 97 4 door Tahoe last year. Very good. 

Put an 8-2 Vee on and it's a Driveway Weapon.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

2COR517;1324253 said:


> I plowed with a 97 4 door Tahoe last year. Very good.
> 
> Put an 8-2 Vee on and it's a Driveway Weapon.


Did you have Timbrens and Crank-up the T-bars.......:salute:


----------



## neplow (Oct 6, 2011)

Matson Snow;1324262 said:


> Did you have Timbrens and Crank-up the T-bars.......:salute:


he's from maine. i wouldnt even listen to him.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

I had a 99 jimmy last year with a 720 blizzard and timbrens. It was great in the driveways. I bought a Yukon this past spring and have a snoway on it. I hope it does as well


----------



## countryboy1365 (Oct 7, 2010)

I've had good results with cherokees in the past with 7'6 blades. just run good tires n you'll be fine. the 4l is a verry torky motor.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

They are not 4 door but the old k5 blazers and the late 90s Tahoe and blazer would be ideal.


----------



## Mdirrigation (Dec 12, 2003)

Ford escursion , V 10 I run either a 7.5 meyers or a 8 ft with wings depending on the storm


----------



## stevehawk23 (Oct 24, 2010)

For the past 3 years, i plowed with a 93 s10 blazer 4door. 6.5' fisher speedcast (heavy duty not homeowner crap plow) and it pushed snow better than most full size pickups i have plowed with in the past. Never a problem, never got it stuck. With the plow on the front and 2 plastic totes in the back with a sand/salt mix plus a few bags of tubesand i had traction wherever i needed to go, and even 12-15" storms were no problem at all. The best thing about them is the ability to get into tight driveways and easily around corners. Thats just my experience and opinion. If i could have fit a sander in that rig, i wouldnt have gotten a pickup


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

I plow with a blazer zr2 and I love it most of my work is driveways I have a snoway 7.5 it is 3" taller than a regular s10. It is all so my dayley driver I did have to put diffrent bumb stops.in the 4.3 is not a power horse at 190. But I can stack snow higher than most big trucks.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

MikeRi24;1324232 said:


> the best SUV is the one you dont put a plow on. When I started plowing, I had a 2003 Jeep Wrangler. It was all I had so I threw a plow on it. Bad idea. Smaller vehicles like that just do not have enough weight and the snow more or less pushed it around. Dont get me wrong, the Jeep had the durability and structural strength to hold up though. I really dont think other vehicles mentioned are a great option either, like Trailblazers or Explorers. Yes they have a full frame, but not designed for a plow. You'd be stuck getting one of the light duty homeowner model plows also, which is just asking for more trouble. I guess you could do with like a Chevy Colorado, I see a few guys around here plowing with them, but they always have really small plows and dont seem to do real well in even moderately deep snow. If I were you, I'd look into a a 1/2 ton, reg cab short box pickup with a front and rear plow. Throw a set of timbrens in the front, and you can carry a full weight plow. I'm not sure why you need an SUV for estimates, but you could always put a tonneau cover on the pickup to create storage space for yourself if need be.


WOW I've been doing it all wrong for 25 years I guess my jeeps have not been out plowing the pickups 2 X 1 ON DRIVEWAYS. It really sucks not being able to push snow for 25 years with my Jeep. Damm that explains why I have to plow the uphill drive because the F250 cant push up the drive. O ya and I only got a 242 CID and not a 454. cant plow with a 242 ya no, no balls and it cant push my 7 1/2 V with a Jeep.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Mdirrigation;1326425 said:


> Ford escursion , V 10 I run either a 7.5 meyers or a 8 ft with wings depending on the storm


Isnt that the SAME size as a pickup?


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

And my snoway 24d is to small and not heavy at 400 lb and my littel 4.3 is just to small. Darn I need to start over and get an f450 or bigger


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

7.3L diesel Excursion.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

Guys, don't be ridiculous. That dinky 7.3 Excursion won't push more than an inch of snow. He'll need an International CXT.


----------



## bhmjwp (Dec 12, 2005)

Bigger is not always better! At least plowing drives. Depending on budget a Jeep with a Sno way w/ down pressure can't be beat.


----------

